

SmartBird - huhtenberg
http://www.festo.com/cms/en_corp/11369_11439.htm

======
huhtenberg
I find it difficult to believe it's not a rendering of yet another academic
research, but apparently this one _is_ real [1].

[1]
[http://www.festo.com/net/en_corp/SupportPortal/Downloads/148...](http://www.festo.com/net/en_corp/SupportPortal/Downloads/148194)

